# Slapping down the CDC



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Academics and bureaucrats deciding who, how and if you can make a living is a bad idea. Besides, what have they really been right about with the virus. Trump is keeping the CDC from running the economy.

https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2020/05/08/trump-stops-cdc-power-grab/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That is why not much is getting done. It is not about the virus and people but about how much power they can grab from it.


----------



## xavierjinan (Nov 13, 2020)

Agreed, something similar happened when Fahad Ur Rehman from a famous Digital Marketing Agency Pakistan[/URL] was telling about the Digital Marketing News, and I was literally fascinated by how it was done.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

they are killing the small guy.. the local restaurant, barber, cars sales,,,


----------

